# betadine



## wants-a-tort (Apr 25, 2007)

does anyone kno of any websites where i could buy betadine??

CLICK THE LINK!!!!!(LOOK DOWN)


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

you can use iodine if you are in a tight spot...i dont know where you get betadine...have gotten some at local reptile shops before but would like to know a good place in the future. i am sure caseym would know...give her a quick pm and also check reptile suppliers


----------



## Gracie-uk (Apr 12, 2007)

Ebay sells it as I bought some from there


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

I have 2 products that are basically the same as betadine.
Vetadine and Tamodine


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Tamodine is just as good I think, you can get it on any online shop or in most reptile shops really, if they don't have it in stock they can order it in. 

Livefood UK


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Im fairly certain that Betadine is the medical form and Tamodine is the veterinary form.

Whether this is purely a brand name difference or a formula difference im not sure.

Betadine is available at any good chemist.

Can i ask what its for?


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

Not sure if u can get betadene over the counter as its more for surgical use and not for general cleaning of cuts etc. I use tamodine for my leos, had one wit a cut nose and it worked great, dont think its harmful to them either if they ingest it.


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

F10 all the way, love that stuff.


----------

